# project Ideas for goats (4-H)



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Hopefully, I posted this in the right place! 
I am doing a poster about goats and I have know idea what to do. Last year, I did it about breeds so not doing that this year. I need great idea which you guys always have! Thanks in advance


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Anatomy, maybe? As long as you're not squeamish. 

Or even a diagram of goat social cues?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm interested as well in ideas, I'd like for one of my kids to maybe do some kind of poster on goats for our youth expo in a month.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What about uses of goats meat and milk to packing and carting?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How about fetal goat development from conception to birth?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

How about explaining their digestive system and how their stomachs work?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The life cycle of various goat parasites. 

Plants that are poisonous for goats.

The differences between meat breeds, dairy breeds, and fiber breeds.

How to give a goat a shot.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> The life cycle of various goat parasites.
> 
> Plants that are poisonous for goats.
> 
> ...


Lol, don't you mean how to give a goat a bolus? Now THAT would be a funny poster!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Difference between a Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf, many people need educated on that one...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

bbpygmy said:


> Difference between a Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf, many people need educated on that one...


I agree!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The poster that kept winning at fair last year was the one that had products of goats, not just the milk and meat, but the bones and hooves that go into marshmallows and things like that. Someone did how to tell the difference between meat goats and dairy, the kidding position, and poisonous plants.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

This is getting a whole lot harder to choose 1.... Hmmm.


----------

